# Grand Seiko 9F serviceing



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

I've been debating whether or not to get a GS 9F (quartz obviously) or a Grand Cocktail. For me the main question is servicing intervals and cost.

It appears that the 50 year service interval for the 9F is a (huge?)exaggeration. So what is the service interval being that it is a quartz, albeit a cutting edge one? Any idea on the costs? I'm not talking about only changing the battery. I have no problem sending it back to Japan even for an few months or so every few years.

I also don't mind paying the 1,700-2000 USD for a new 9F if it means it will be cheaper to service in the long run. If not, then I might as well save $1000 and just go with the automatic Grand Cocktail.

And yes, I've given a considerable amount of effort trying to find this info using the search function.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Honestly, if you take good care of your watch I do believe that it would last you 50 years and beyond. I do believe, however, that the gaskets won't last that long unless they're made out of some really special material that will make them last that long. And then there's the battery change of course.

Quartz movements are more minimalist and simple than mechanicals and the change for them to break down is much smaller, unless of course you manage to get your watch in water, wear it in extremely low or high temperatures, dusty environment, that kind of stuff.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

gimli said:


> Honestly, if you take good care of your watch I do believe that it would last you 50 years and beyond. I do believe, however, that the gaskets won't last that long unless they're made out of some really special material that will make them last that long. And then there's the battery change of course.
> 
> Quartz movements are more minimalist and simple than mechanicals and the change for them to break down is much smaller, unless of course you manage to get your watch in water, wear it in extremely low or high temperatures, dusty environment, that kind of stuff.


 The battery on the GS can be changed without exposing the movement to the air/dust which is why they claim such a long service interval.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

richy176 said:


> The battery on the GS can be changed without exposing the movement to the air/dust which is why they claim such a long service interval.


 But do they really claim a 50 year service interval? I have read numerous threads on this and no one has yet to show where Seiko has claimed this.

In fact, I seem to remember reading that they recommended a 5 or so years serviceing and battery change.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Seiko has never claimed a 50 year service interval, merely suggested it as a theoretical possibility. However, considering the nature of the 9F, I would think 10 years should do it, or about every 3 battery changes.

I'm pretty sure Seiko UK can service the 9F. It's the Spring Drive that has to go to Japan.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The Spring Drive I would worry about, such combinations of electronic and mechanical have many ways to go wrong...and the expertise and experience just isn't here. The 9F however I would feel pretty comfortable, you can get away without servicing a standard quartz for 20 years or more... sure there are cogs and pivots that can wear but in this instance they seal everything up in such a way they believe it will last... I don't know if they have followed suit like Cartier using new materials that don't require lubrication or if they use old fashioned oil but I can't see Seiko producing something that is going to fall short... I mean this is their state of the art quartz, and this is not a cheap watch... Have Seiko ever let you down? This is the company that produce great quality watches on a shoe string, I have faith that they will deliver the goods.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> Have Seiko ever let you down?


 Ha, sounds like something from a Seiko revival ministry! You are right though, they are a stand-up company.

Yeah, I doubt that the average 9f would have trouble making it to the 50 year mark seeing as how many of the early quartz watches are still going. I guess the next question is what kind of cost to expect, though spread out over ten years, how bad can it be?

Any idea of the cost of servicing the high-end vintage Seikos (GS, King, Lord Marvel)? These look tempting.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well hopefully I can sell my F9 S before it needs a battery change and service ( hint hint shameless plug :laugh: )

deano


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good evening

I am lucky enough to own a Grand Seiko 9f Quartz bought in April 2015.

At present , accuracy is superb with a 6 second loss over 21 months.

To be honest I never gave servicing that much of a thought having seen the movement completely sealed and Seiko commenting on a theoretical service interval of 50 years .

It could be that you need to decide on whether you want to own probably the finest Quartz watch ( with the associated cost) or a good automatic .

For me I wanted to own one of the top Quartz watches realising I could never afford the best automatic ( although I have three autos , one a chronometer grade).

Whichever watch you choose, I hope you enjoy wearing it.

Thanks for reading

Dave


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks. I have some time to consider my options, but a 9f GS is still the front runner. I do like the idea of having some stellar tech on my wrist. I've seen some new ones going for around $1500 from Japan, but it's probably grey market.



Dave955i said:


> Good evening
> 
> I am lucky enough to own a Grand Seiko 9f Quartz bought in April 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Good evening,

I must admit I took some time to decide on the 9f as I paid the top price from CW Sellors but the assistant was very helpful and Let me try on six or seven watches ( tag , longines etc) but the quality of the Seiko shone through and I have not regretted buying this watch. Also reading other write ups on the watch especially one great piece ( I think it was titled the finest Quartz watch in the world - live mint) made up my mind.

I believe there is another uk website where the cost is approx £ 1,630.00 but again still a lot of money.

Anyway all the best with whatever watch you decide on.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

It's just a pity that there isn't much of a used market for 9F's, though I think that has to do with their relative obscurity combined with owners wanting them for keeps. It's the only watch which I would prefer the quartz version over the automatic.


----------

